# New Chapter



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

My family and I will be getting a puppy in the late spring of next year😭😭😭😭😭 Those are tears of joy. I'm so excited and about it!! The thing is, it has been too quiet and lonely without a dog. (but our cats AKA the babies are keeping us on our toes as usual😨) My brothers and I have always had dogs and cats in our home. 

Please guess the breed!😁

My mom wants a female. I hope to take the puppy to training classes and advanced training, so I will see what my mom will let me do with her.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Oh so exciting! Hmm let me see... German Shepherd or Australian Shepherd (am I allowed to guess two?)?


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Super exciting for you guys! Australian Shepherd?


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

A new poodle?


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

If I can guess again, a Labrador retriever. In another thread you has asked for the name of a Labrador retriever breeder.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm going to guess you're thinking of a smaller breed but honestly have no idea what you all may have settled on . 

I'll be waiting to hear!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I think it would have been a Labrador Retriever if we had a house already. We have decided on an Australian Shepherd!!!!! I already found a excellent breeder. We will be moving in a year and half. We can play in the field in the complex and everyone will be willing to take the puppy anywhere and everywhere and train her.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Has your family done a lot of research into Aussies? I thought that they were very challenging to manage and handle due to the fact that they are a working breed and very intelligent. For instance, what would a typical day need to look like to successfully raise an Aussie, and assign those duties to everyone to see if it can be accomplished (and if everyone is truly willing and has time to help).


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Do you still plan to stay here on poodle forum? You can talk about your new puppy in the other animals section.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> Has your family done a lot of research into Aussies? I thought that they were very challenging to manage and handle due to the fact that they are a working breed and very intelligent. For instance, what would a typical day need to look like to successfully raise an Aussie, and assign those duties to everyone to see if it can be accomplished (and if everyone is truly willing and has time to help).


We had one before Sisko and she was the best and funniest dog we ever had. I would have told my mom no of we wouldn't have already had one before. My youngest brother is really excited and already wants to help. But I will talk to my mom and brothers more to make absolutely sure everyone is on board. I'll be honest, no one else wanted to help me with Sisko because they didn't really like him. I know with this dog it will be different.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Olive Love said:


> Do you still plan to stay here on poodle forum? You can talk about your new puppy in the other animals section.


I do😁


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy for you - sound so exciting. Do check in on PF. You have been through so much - we will always be here to help


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Happy for you - sound so exciting. Do check in on PF. You have been through so much - we will always be here to help


Thank you, so much❤ I will check in


----------

